# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: آپلود کردن فایل kml روی گوگل مپ

## piroozman

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز و بزرگوار
خدا رو شکر بعد از مدتها دوباره دارم پا تو عرصه برنامه نویسی می زارم.
شرکتی از من خواسته که گوگل مپ رو به صورت سفارشی در یک سایت دولتی به نمایش در بیارم و این امکان فراهم باشه که بتوانم فایلهای kml رو روی گوگل مپ بارگذاری کنم.
این کار رو میشه در خود google maps  انجام داد، اما من میخوام کاملاً سفارشی انجام بشه. دوستان هر کس راهنمای ای، لینکی، کتابی، فایلی، پروژه ای، نمونه ای داره اگر در اختیار من بگذاره خیلی ممنون می شم. یا علی

----------

